# Silly chicken mommy...



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I hear this crazy loud sound and rustling coming from the woods behind the coop. I go running outside as fast as I can (which is not very fast as I'm due to give birth any day now!) 

As soon as I get outside it stops. So I go walking up behind the coop calling them to me. As they start running I'm counting. Huh, I have all 15. 

I could have sworn that a predator had snagged someone... Then it dawns on me. Someone has learned how to crow!! I'm not sure who as I have 5 roosters out there right now. I feel silly as I went running with nothing and probably wouldn't have accomplished anything if I did find something with one of my birds. But at least I know what I am hearing now!!


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

Awe! I love it when a roo learns how to crow! It's really funny. Ever since my Foghorn started crowing, he crows quite often and I always know when he's happy because he crows when he's pleased.


----------

